# Good stuff:  Pizza fatties and ABT's



## WillRunForQue (Oct 30, 2017)

Whenever I'm looking for a change of pace on the grill or smoker, fatties seem to often call my name.  I would make them more often if the prep time were quicker, even with years of making the process easier they are some work for sure.  ABT's, on the other hand, frequently show up on the menu!

There was just enough food that I needed to use the Spicewine instead of the Weber or mini-wsm.  Pecan chunks and RO Chef's Select are my current go to, and thanks to some help from the great folks at BBQ Guru I finally have my DigiQ and fan all working great!

Pizza fatties:  pizza sauce using Alton's recipe, pepperoni, and mozz sticks (fresh would taste better but those sticks sure do make rolling easier!)

ABT's:  Shredded cheddar, cream cheese, crumbled bacon, and a little rub inside; yellow mustard and more rub outside

Took around 2 1/2 hours at 225, fatties were amazing, ABT's were very good but a couple could have used another 1/2 hour.

On to the pics!



























































No one left the table hungry!


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2017)

That looks great.

Richie likes for u


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## WillRunForQue (Oct 30, 2017)

tropics said:


> That looks great.
> 
> Richie likes for u





smokinal said:


> Looks delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Thanks fellas.  The fatties were a hit with my oldest a second time this morning for breakfast.  Cold fatties are personally not my thing, but right up a teenager boy's alley to start the day!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice fattieand abt's ........ points to you


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2017)

Freaking Awesome!!:)

Nice Job!
I "Like".

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Very cool!  you done good! 
I would have eaten a few of each.. lol


----------



## maineac (Oct 30, 2017)

OMG!  I wish you hadn't posted those pictures.  I'm gonna be puttin some pounds on.  I am absolutely going to be making that fatty.  Thank you for posting that.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Oct 30, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Nice fattieand abt's ........ points to you



Thanks griz!



bearcarver said:


> Freaking Awesome!!:)
> 
> Nice Job!
> I "Like".
> ...



Appreciate it Bear!



Rings Я Us said:


> Very cool!  you done good!
> I would have eaten a few of each.. lol
> View attachment 342717



Thanks Rings!  Yeah, I might have had one or two or... ... seven...



maineac said:


> OMG!  I wish you hadn't posted those pictures.  I'm gonna be puttin some pounds on.  I am absolutely going to be making that fatty.  Thank you for posting that.



Thanks!  Yeah, this is my go to fatty for the whole family.  Will there be any leftovers for me tonight?  Somehow I doubt it!


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 30, 2017)

Pizza fatties look delightful!


----------



## sky monkey (Oct 30, 2017)

Damn that looks good, I'm gonna try your fatty stat! Point


----------



## WillRunForQue (Oct 31, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> Pizza fatties look delightful!





sky monkey said:


> Damn that looks good, I'm gonna try your fatty stat! Point



Thanks both of you!  The last of the leftovers are officially gone.  Time to think about what's next!


----------



## b-one (Oct 31, 2017)

Those sure look tasty,you should be able to find bigger hunks of fresh mozzarella and just cut it to your size look around the cheese counter better I agree fresh is better.


----------

